# Seachem replenish for CRS



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

Anyone use this product? I use it to raise TDS and GH but was wondering if anyone else used this stuff? How do other people raise their GH?


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

equilibrium is better for that


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

Could you explain why?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I use to use Seachem Replenish and was successful in breeding RCS in my old 10 gallon toy. However, after doing some research, I decided to finish off the bottle and use Seachem Equilibrium.

Why you ask?

Replenish Ingredients: calcium chloride, magnesium chloride, sodium chloride, potassium chloride
Equilibrium Ingredients Derived from: potassium sulfate, calcium sulfate, magnesium sulfate, ferric sulfate, manganese sulfate.

Personal preference to use non-chloride base salts for my planted tank. Replenish not suited for the planted tank (Source: Replenish vs Equilibrium - Seachem - Aquatic Plant Central) But if the fish, shrimps, and plants have conditioned to you dosing Replenish, I wouldn't fret too much about it.

I'm sure other members can add their experiences with you with regards to CRS.

References:
Seachem. Replenish
Seachem. Equilibrium
https://www.google.ca/#hl=en&gs_nf=....,cf.osb&fp=79e49ec59cb9bd64&biw=1680&bih=935


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

IMO both products are suitable. Of course most shrimp hobbyists keep them with planted aquarium set ups so Equilibrium makes the most sense. I think it comes down to what each individual system requires.


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

Tarobot said:


> equilibrium is better for that


 I use equilibrium, my CRS and CBS are breeding quite nicely.


----------

